# Your "Bump in the night" flashlight.



## Monocrom (Sep 30, 2007)

I've heard a couple of CPFers mention relying on a Surefire M6. Heard one talk about a G&P R500 Scorpion. Both high-output lights that instantly turn on when you hit their tailcap switches. Got me curious about the lights that others use when things go bump in the night, and those bumps need to be investigated.

You don't have to be a gun owner to investigate a strange sound. (Maybe the sound came from outside). 

I use a stock 2D Maglite. A "bump in the night," in my case, is most likely going to be a neighbor knocking on my door about a fire in the building. And I might need to cut through the smoke with the Mag's inca bulb. 

So, what do you have next to the bed that's ready to go at a moment's notice?


----------



## choppers (Sep 30, 2007)

Mini Mag85 with an FM Throwmaster


----------



## Grubbster (Sep 30, 2007)

Peak First Responder. 3xSSC worth of punch in a package about the size of a U2.


----------



## Sigman (Sep 30, 2007)

I use a variety of lights for "bump in the night" incidents. 

Last night someone in my family forgot to close one of the fence gates & I heard it slam a couple times from the wind. Immediately I grabbed the first one closest to me -an HDS Basic 42- and had to "patrol" the backyard. (glad I didn't encounter any bull moose, they're in rut!)

...anyway, that little torch kicked out a pretty good beam to visually inspect the perimeter of the fence. I guess I don't use it enough outside...I was actually surprised! I'd love to see one of those Novatac 120s!!

A D-mini doesn't do a bad job either...but my primary choice would be my Surefire KL3 on a 6P body with an A19 extender. Sure there are brighter lights out there - but for the price (not to mention my thin wallet), this setup is absolutely fine!!


----------



## DM51 (Sep 30, 2007)

Definitely the SF M6 for me - CB version, MN21 too, no half-measures. But if there is only a very small and identifiably non-malevolent bump, I use my E2D or A2 Red.


----------



## leeleefocus (Sep 30, 2007)

Mine is a mag 85 with a 3" Delghi head and an awr hotdriver pushing the bulb to 11.3V I like to think that there is enough light there to blind someone giving me a second or 2 to bring down the 3" head for a little get together with there skull


----------



## Hodsta (Sep 30, 2007)

+1 for the M6 CB HOLA for "malevolent bumps" and checking outdoors - a Novatac 120P or PD-S back it up on the bedside table.


----------



## LukeA (Sep 30, 2007)

7060


----------



## Bloodnut (Sep 30, 2007)

That would be the Streamlight TLR-1 attached to a .40 cal pistol.  Or an SL Ultra-Stinger.


----------



## lightsandknives (Sep 30, 2007)

Surefire G2Z with P61 bulb.


----------



## BSBG (Sep 30, 2007)

A2 on the nightstand for casual indoor work, backed up by 6Z w/ P61.

M6 w/ MN21 for going outdoors.


----------



## scottaw (Sep 30, 2007)

6P w/ cree drop in in my nightstand. Actually had to use it the other day when someone started opening my bedroom door....turned out my roommate was just sleepwalking.


----------



## D-Dog (Sep 30, 2007)

r500 with over 15 hours and a year on the original bulb


----------



## ugrey (Sep 30, 2007)

SureFire M6 backed up by a SF 12P (9P+extender+Digilight 12V LA). I also have a 1 Million CP spotlight at the front and back doors, and I keep a SF Z3 with a P91 in a cargo pocket at night. My city was just named #1 for murders and several other violent crimes in America. Did I mention I live on a dead end street that attracts riff raff? I don't think the wild west was this bad.


P.S. For those of you considering buying a brighter light for "bumps in the night", DO IT, before you need it. When you need it, it is too late. Trust me, for a few minutes each year my SF M6 seems real cheap. At the moment you need it, you would not trade your M6 for a gold bar. Don't end up thinking "Gee, I'm shining my 6P's 60 lumen beam right in that bad guys face and he is hardly even flinching". I dont trust any light under 200 lumens now and if I can get to a light with 500 lumens, I do. 100 lumens is good, 200 lumens is better and 500 still may not be enough. You also better understand that shining a bright light in some ones face is an agressive act on your part. You better have a darn good reason to do it, and be ready (appropriate hardware and a plan B and C) for the aggression to escalate. That is the sermon for today.


----------



## StefanFS (Sep 30, 2007)

One of my modded 3D Mägs with multimode circuit, UCL lens and SSC P4 emitter on a solid heatsink. It has superior runtime, has high output and it's something substantial to hold. 
Stefan


----------



## aggiegrads (Sep 30, 2007)

My nightstand light is dual-purpose. It's a MilkySeouled L1 with the ultralow tailcap modification. Great for moving around at night on low, with around a hundred lumens on high for when things go bump.


----------



## LED61 (Sep 30, 2007)

+++whatever for the M6 CB with MN21 and full Vbat from Procells. I want as bright and wide as possible with tactical on. My Glock 31 is also by my side.


----------



## Lightdude (Sep 30, 2007)

A Surefire E2E with a LF 150 lumen bulb. Also a Springfield .45 in the other hand:thumbsup:


----------



## Lee1959 (Sep 30, 2007)

For in the house I use an Inova X5 which lights up any room very well. For outside I use an Inova X03 for more throw to see all the corners of the yard.


----------



## KeeperSD (Sep 30, 2007)

For inside it is a Defender II HO and outside either a Wolf Eyes Rattlesnake with EO13 or Mag ROP.


----------



## uh1c (Sep 30, 2007)

E2E and Harries Technique.


----------



## taiji (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a 1c (Cube)? that puts out around 400 lumens. thats 3 ssc p4's in a 1c 3.7 v mag that good for around an hour or so. This is my brightest light.


----------



## zk188 (Sep 30, 2007)

Leef 2x18650 body on a KT4 Turbohead with MN20.


----------



## paulr (Sep 30, 2007)

Never felt the need for a high powered light for this purpose. A dinky LED light works fine for me. Having a tritium marker so I can find it in the dark is a nice addition, but before that I just made sure the light was always standing on the exact same corner of my night table so I could reach it without groping around.


----------



## JamisonM (Sep 30, 2007)

I've got a MX-991/U with an everled drop-in right beside the bed. A 4D maglite with one of Gene's drop-ins in it is about 10ft away on a shelf.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 30, 2007)

My two "bump in the dark" lights are the M3 and most recently the Wiseled Tactical. Depending on how loud the bump is the M6X may go along too.

Like Paulr, I have a low power light too. Usually the ArcAAA or Infinity-U but I don't really investivate strange or uncertain noises with them. Once or twice a year the odd bark scorpion is found in the house so I try to avoid walking barefoot at night without a little navigation light.


----------



## Lumalee (Sep 30, 2007)

My bed side table has a Surefire G2L a H&K USP and a Sog FlashII, and in the bedside drawer is a Surefire U2, at first I was a little disapointed with the G2L but now I am acutally getting to like it, its a mediocre thrower with a decent brightness for in house bumps/target aquisition.

Shame I live in the UK and My USP is a gas blowback airsoft, but then again the bumps are normally the hampster in his running wheel.....but I am big and brave though !! its always me that goes down to check out the noise....... lol


----------



## besafe2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Surefire 6P would be the one I would grab first as I have "several".


----------



## Brozneo (Sep 30, 2007)

It would either be my SF M6 with WA1111 or my Mag11 (I like the WA1111!) for big bumps other wise its my ML-1 for investigation work (small bumps)


----------



## thermal guy (Sep 30, 2007)

if theres something at night i use my B42XRGT to find my 9p and that to locate my 3d mag led if by than there is still something going on i grab my g2 witch has a hk usp40 on it.By than my gf has usually found what was making the noise and has told me to get back to bed.:twothumbs"she relay hates me sometimes"


----------



## Illum (Sep 30, 2007)

SF L4 duct taped to the wick holder of my super soaker filled with WD-40:nana:


seriously? an SF A2 and a 2" dia wooden dowel....more than once I heard a sound that makes me think of a person tearing a hole in the fence usually winds up to be a cat or an opossum that manages to dig into the junk laid out in the backward...usually prodding does the trick fairly well


----------



## d123 (Sep 30, 2007)

4C mag with a TLE-6 led, if the light does need to double as a defense tool the size and weight of the C is better than the D size. Far easier to handle as a conventional baton.

Dave


----------



## tvodrd (Sep 30, 2007)

In the corner of my book case headboard next to the quattro cinco is a SF E2L Outdoorsman "error light" on unprotected R123s. The "error lights" were E2Ls that shipped with Lux V "dumb" heads.

Larry


----------



## schiesz (Sep 30, 2007)

tvodrd said:


> The "error lights" were E2Ls that shipped with Lux V "dumb" heads.


 
Never heard of those "error lights" before Larry, was that a PK gift at a SHOT show or something? Maybe a L2 head? 

Mine is an old 3P with a detonator extender and a high current Lumenfactory bulb. Works pretty well on its own or with a companion.

schiesz


----------



## Beer (Sep 30, 2007)

Honestly my nightstand light is an X5 running on dead batteries. So for a "bump" in the night that would be the first light I grabbed. Most bumps are the dog literally bumping somthing (like trying to crawl under a chair she is too big to be under)

However, if the dog is pissed and growling, and she does get seriously pissed at bumps in the night. I'll grab me ROP HO off the dresser. It's a 4D so I figure I can use it as a club as a last resort. :thumbsup:


BTW 100th Post....finally a Flashaholic


----------



## prinsen-ranch (Sep 30, 2007)

A Surefire A2 on my bedstand takes care of 95% of "bumps in the night", but if it's coyotes howling behind the sheep pasture I have an M6 with HOLA by the back door to light them up past A2 range.

Mark


----------



## tazambo (Sep 30, 2007)

My newly acquired and built:
Surefire C3 with KT2 HA Turbohead, running an MN16;
using a A19 extender, a Z48 tailcap and powered by 2 x 17670's
(It's big, but I just like it)

Backup on the bed head, or in the drawer is:
Surefire A2, L4 and L1(cree).

Regards
Dave


----------



## stansbrew (Sep 30, 2007)

I use the surefire G2Z with a LED upgrade with a springfield XD9 with the stock light that comes attached to it, not the brightest tool in the shed but good enough for the muzzle flash to back up!


----------



## kelmo (Sep 30, 2007)

Mine is a Surefire incan. I have lots scattered around the house. In my night stand is a turboheaded 9P. When on the road I usually have a 9P or E2d on my person.

kelmo


----------



## BlackDecker (Sep 30, 2007)

Inova X1 with a fresh Sanyo Eneloop. 5 lumens should make any bad guy laugh so hard that I'll have time to call 911 and wait for the local police to arrive.


----------



## GBone (Sep 30, 2007)

Gladius with out any mods for most things.

Glock 20 has SF X200 on it and is always in the nightstand.

SF G2Z with Lumens Factory 200lumen bulb when extra incan light is needed.


----------



## djblank87 (Sep 30, 2007)

SL TL-3 followed by my trusty Glock 21 (Inside Bump In The Night Issues)

SF 10X or M6 or Modded TL for outside issues.


----------



## Wassernaut (Sep 30, 2007)

UltraFire Cree Projection, followed (if necessary) by up to 14 flashes from the muzzle of a .40 cal. auto. - or two major flashes from the muzzle of a double barrel coach gun. All three tools are immediately to my right within 2 feet, in their special ready positions.

NOTE: There are no children in our home, just me and my bride, and she's right behind me with her own tools, which she's well trained on.


----------



## jumpstat (Sep 30, 2007)

On the nighstand, PD-S and Mule, for power I also have the SF Z46/Leef 2x18650/SW02 on MN11.....


----------



## speederino (Sep 30, 2007)

My bump in the night go-to light is a Streamlight TL-3 with Litho's H1499 bulb on two 17500's. Backed up by a Mag85, and Mr. Smith and Mr. Wesson.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2007)

I hate to blind myself.... Mine is a yellow infinity (original). 

Since guns, pepperspray and simular things are forbidden here I just have a harmless cane.


----------



## tvodrd (Oct 1, 2007)

schiesz said:


> Never heard of those "error lights" before Larry, was that a PK gift at a SHOT show or something? Maybe a L2 head?
> 
> Mine is an old 3P with a detonator extender and a high current Lumenfactory bulb. Works pretty well on its own or with a companion.
> 
> schiesz



They're sort of a collector's item. The head is different from my L2 by a bit. As I recall, Tactical Warehouse, a once favored vendor here, received ~100 of them from SF. They were a bit underdriven on SF123's but seriously overdriven on R123's. It replaced an M6 as my _indoor_ "bump in the night" light. I figure the faster turn-on outweighs the total Lumens for "Temporary blinding." 

Larry


----------



## Patriot (Oct 1, 2007)

thermal guy said:


> if theres something at night i use my B42XRGT to find my 9p and that to locate my 3d mag led if by than there is still something going on i grab my g2 witch has a hk usp40 on it.By than my gf has usually found what was making the noise and has told me to get back to bed.:twothumbs"she relay hates me sometimes"


 
How did you mount your G2 to the USP?


----------



## Patriot (Oct 1, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I hate to blind myself.... Mine is a yellow infinity (original).
> 
> Since guns, pepperspray and simular things are forbidden here I just have a harmless cane.


 
Bart I wish that I had a yellow CMG now that you mention it. Also, just curious. Are you allowed edged weapons?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, knives under 4" are allowed, but only folders for EDC. 
I figure the cane is more effective though since the head is solid metal.


----------



## Echo63 (Oct 1, 2007)

Whatever i grab first
normally my U2, L4 Novatac 120p or my Magcharger


----------



## Supernam (Oct 1, 2007)

Probably a ROP 2C Hi, or a MagCharger if I want a light/baton. But there's no point in identifying a true threat if you can't handle it. So my .45 is my buddy.


----------



## Dr.K (Oct 1, 2007)

Bumps never wake me. "Hearing impaired"
It's usually a shake from my wife who informs me of everything that is currently happening. 
I then grab my EDC if necessary, usually a P3D rebel, or my G2 with cree drop in out of my top drawer.


----------



## guntotin_fool (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a couple of CTC grips on my commander and the full size Gov't that is the back up, that little red dot is all I use at first, then a streamlight NF-2 LED is the back up.


----------



## TKC (Oct 1, 2007)

*My bump in the night flashlight is my LAPD 7060.*


----------



## da.gee (Oct 1, 2007)

Mule for checking things out with P2D for backup. DeMarini softball bat for clubbing. All this while wife would be dialing 9-1-1.


----------



## mikehill (Oct 1, 2007)

BITN light is my WE Rattlesnake with the EO13v lamp in. Plenty bright enough and weighs a fair bit


----------



## WTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Surefire G2 with 150 lumen cree drop-in
+ 
Louisville Slugger wooden baseball bat


Good combo for me


----------



## Nitro (Oct 1, 2007)

I keep my 120P by my bed for indoor use (low mode). If there is someone outside lurking around Nitro is sure to wake us up. I also have plenty of outdoor motion lights to lightup the property. And if someone is stupid enough to break in my house with a German Shepard barking, lets just say that would be the last thing they ever do.


----------



## The Porcupine (Oct 1, 2007)

Usually a SF K2 Kroma, which is what I normally carry around the house. If I hear something that really deserves investigation, I'll bring my SF M3 CB.

I actually used the M3 for the "bump in the night thing" a few weeks ago. I had a rare sleepless night and was totally awake (and p.o'ed about it) at 4AM when I heard a couple of guys laughing and shouting out on the street. I live in a smallish town with substantial summer tourism and I figured they were just heading back to their cottage from a party or so.
Suddenly they started tearing down a roadsign just outside my garden! I could hear them kicking and hitting it. I reckoned I'd save the town (and myself) some money, so I got up, picked up the M3 and opened a window as silently as I could. I couldn't get a clear look at them, but I figured they'd notice the light!
Pointed the M3 in their direction and turned it on.
Funniest thing in a while....! They screamed like two little girls and ran as if they were being chased by the monster from Alien!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2007)

*Q: What is your 'Bump in the night' flashlight?*

A: My 6D flashlight/torch (something to go 'BUMP' back with), as wielding a 21" ASP as a private citizen is prohibited by State & Federal laws :devil:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 1, 2007)

Currently a SureFire G3 plus a Sig P226 9mm. If I lived in the woods, it would be some HID and an assault rifle...


----------



## Gatsby (Oct 1, 2007)

Streamlight Strion - always thought that was more than enough oomph to figure out what is going on but I'm feeling a bit underpowered based on this thread!


----------



## chevrofreak (Oct 1, 2007)

Pila GL2 with Cree module.







It's attatched to my AK.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 1, 2007)

LOL Chevrofreak, that's a handy accessory for your Pila GL2.


----------



## Gatsby (Oct 1, 2007)

No kidding Chevro - of course they say don't bring a knife to a gun fight, and don't bring a pistol to a rifle fight, so if you're going to be armed you might as well be armed at the top of the civilian pyramid!


----------



## cslinger (Oct 1, 2007)

There are different kinds of bumps in the night. 

1-Your standard stupid noise that we all get from time to time, nothing threatening per say just the old picture fell off the wall, light bulb blow out etc. For this I use either an HDS/Novatac light, Surefire L1, Surefire M2 or Streamlight Strion. Pretty much any old light I have handy. Might even be a 2D MAGLED.





2-Your suspicious 3AM knock at the door kind of thing brings out the Springfield XD45 with Streamlight TLR-1 mounted.





3-Your holy crap somebody just kicked in the door bump gets a Surefire P61 mounted on the end of a Remington 870 Shotgun and a cell phone call to the PD as we hunker down.





4-Your holy crap they somebody and their friends just kicked in the door bump gets a Streamlight TLR-1 mounted on the end of a SIG 556 and a cell phone call to the PD as we hunker down. 





So basically I am good up through a band of mutant ninja grizzly bears breaking down my front door. But honestly 99% of your bumps in the night are of the benign, stupid smoke detector is going off or beeping kind of things.


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Oct 1, 2007)

not equipped as good as cslinger, but for big bumps 2D mag rop, smaller bumps 9P. even smaller bumps current edc light.

man o man, I must get bigger bump in the night gear! may have to move to another country, but It might be worth it!


----------



## MikeSalt (Oct 1, 2007)

My 2D Mag ROP HI is my 'do absolutely anything' light at the moment, including EDC in my rucksack. This would also be my 'bump in the night flashlight'. Good weight and feel in the hand, and ~720 lumens of high-quality incandescent illumination, adequate.

However, nightclubs and bars are a little funny about me carrying a Mag 2D everywhere with me, so my 'bump in a dark alley' flashlight is a Fenix P1D-CE, permanently attached to my keys. I am soon to get a P1D-CE Q5. If the emitter is from the top of the bin, that should be ~180 lumens at the bulb. We've come a long way from the Maglight Solitaire being the keychain light of choice (~2 lumens on a good day)


----------



## Illum (Oct 1, 2007)

Gatsby said:


> No kidding Chevro - of course they say don't bring a knife to a gun fight, and don't bring a pistol to a rifle fight, so if you're going to be armed you might as well be armed at the top of the civilian pyramid!



and the recoilless rifle comes to mind

cslinger, is Tennessee's crime really that bad?


----------



## cslinger (Oct 1, 2007)

> cslinger, is Tennessee's crime really that bad?



Nope, and there is a reason for this.  Actually I just like to shoot hence the firearms. I don't ever expect nor desire to use any of them on anything that bleeds or had a mother. I don't even hunt. Paper, clay and the occasional soda can rebellion that needs to be put down quick are my real bag. As far as I am concerned somebody wants to steal my TV, hell I got insurance and a cell phone to the local PD. Stuff isn't worth it, only family and friends are.

I have, however worked in emergency communications / 911 and it is amazing how fast things can go down even in your own home with a locked door. Better to have and not need then need and not have. 

Actually as an aside when we first moved here you could take a couple of online quizzes from Metro PD. One was how likely are you to be murdered or something to that effect and one was a home invasion one.

On both my final ranking was "You are danger to the criminal"


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 1, 2007)

Gatsby said:


> Streamlight Strion - always thought that was more than enough oomph to figure out what is going on but I'm feeling a bit underpowered based on this thread!


 
Post #67 in this thread is not likely to make you feel any better. 

Yeah, quite a few CPFers seem to like lights in the about 500 lumen range; or weapon lights.


----------



## cslinger (Oct 1, 2007)

Actually my Strion is a bit of overkill for the great majority of normal everyday night investigations. Most of the time I would think something along the lines of an Inova X5 would be just fine for anything one would normally encounter.

Outside the Strion rocks though.

Chris


----------



## Nitro (Oct 1, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> cslinger, is Tennessee's crime really that bad?


 
Not as long as he lives there. :twothumbs


----------



## Nitro (Oct 1, 2007)

cslinger said:


> Nope, and there is a reason for this.  Actually I just like to shoot hence the firearms. I don't ever expect nor desire to use any of them on anything that bleeds or had a mother. I don't even hunt. Paper, clay and the occasional soda can rebellion that needs to be put down quick are my real bag. As far as I am concerned somebody wants to steal my TV, hell I got insurance and a cell phone to the local PD. Stuff isn't worth it, only family and friends are.
> 
> I have, however worked in emergency communications / 911 and it is amazing how fast things can go down even in your own home with a locked door. Better to have and not need then need and not have.
> 
> ...


 
IMO, if someone breaks into your house, thinking nobody is home, they're not AS likely to hurt or kill you, if surprised by your presents. However, if someone breaks in KNOWING you are home, aspecially with a barking dog, all bets are off. They are more likely packing heat, and willing to use it.

With that said, how are you going to know the difference? And does it really matter whether they only want a TV, or they want to hurt you or your family? If someone breaks into your house, not only do you have the Right to protect yourself, your family AND your property, IMHO, you have a duty.


----------



## cslinger (Oct 1, 2007)

Nitro - Off topic so I sent you a PM, so as not to lead this thread astray.

Chris


----------



## Illum (Oct 1, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, knives under 4" are allowed, but only folders for EDC.
> I figure the cane is more effective though since the head is solid metal.



I've been beaten by a metal cane before...never underestimate the elbow strength of old people, its actually more painful then something wood like a 2x4. I'm looking forward to be beaten again even though the first time it was an misunderstanding

and no [email protected], I don't consider you by any means old :sweat:
metal cane, sheepdog named "big" and wooden shoes is enough to scare me off if I was ever confronted by you....


----------



## dolbyyy (Oct 1, 2007)

For "Bump in the night" situations no half measures. On my nightstand a Surefire M6 with HOLA and my favourite: Borealis 1050 lumens! An amazing powerful bright light made by Juancho. I really love and enjoy the Borealis with its Rolls Royce rechargeable battery pack that provide 50 minutes of runtime. The third flashlight on my nightstand is a green led A2 for "non bump in the night" situations


----------



## Patriot (Oct 1, 2007)

cslinger said:


> Nope, and there is a reason for this.  Actually I just like to shoot hence the firearms. I don't ever expect nor desire to use any of them on anything that bleeds or had a mother. I don't even hunt. Paper, clay and the occasional soda can rebellion that needs to be put down quick are my real bag. As far as I am concerned somebody wants to steal my TV, hell I got insurance and a cell phone to the local PD. Stuff isn't worth it, only family and friends are.


 
Right on cslinger! It's nice to see other responsible firearms enthusiast who don't feel like they have to maintain some kind of "kill em all" vocabulary. It's so prevalent today especially with people who are in the 1-3 firearm category. I even hear the macho gun talk within police officer circles too...it's mentally tiring to witness. IMO, people who do more shooting an less bragging are the ones who will be more likely to keep their head on straight in dire defensive situations anyhow. 

I really like your trio of "get around" lights too. The four sided L1 is pretty neat. Nice pics btw


----------



## HeadCSO (Oct 1, 2007)

I'd grab my Surefire L4 and Mag 3D. The L4 will light the way, the Mag is for bashing any nasties.


----------



## Quickstrike (Oct 1, 2007)

Kind of on the same topic (bump in the night flashlight inquiry).

For ~$200, what would be my best option -- for ~40min-1hr runtime with maximum lumens?

The 2 flashlights that stick out in my mind (being a noob), is the Scorpion R500 and the Mag85.

Would the Mag85 be superior to the R500 for scoping out my premises at night? 

Part of me just wants to buy a R500 or equivalent, as finding a pre-built Mag85 seems hard to come by.

Any insight? 

What ~$200 light would give me the best bang for the buck - for maximum lumens/brightness w/ ~40min-1hr runtime (doesn't have to be out of the 2 lights I listed)?




TIA,
-Quickstrike


----------



## Patriot (Oct 1, 2007)

Quickstrike said:


> Kind of on the same topic (bump in the night flashlight inquiry).
> 
> For ~$200, what would be my best option -- for ~40min-1hr runtime with maximum lumens?
> 
> ...


 
Quickstrike, I think the 13v rechargeable M90X http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-20-40-87-6185 is a good deal and will keep you under $200 by quite a ways. There is a 700 lumen lamp assembly available for it also. http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=6265

The Mag85 will be brighter and sometimes you will find them for sale in the Buy/Sell/Trade section of the forums. They usually go for $100 - $200 dollars depending on components used. If you spend some time researching you'll find that the mag85 is a reletively simple mod and the recipe can be found with a quick search. You could even post a "wanted thread" asking to purchase someone's mag85.

Another option is a Magcharger. You can drop in a WA1160 bulb for about oh....400 lumens or so. They're very bright plus you have a good club if that's of interest to you.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2007)

4C Maglite with the 4 cell MagLED bulb is the closest one for outside noises. 

Either an HDS EDC 42 XRGT or an E1L w/F05 for checking doors and windows inside. 

Sigman, you are right about the HDS 42 being a decent outside light. I had mine at the first Hickory Run camping trip and it worked fine in the Pennsylvania woods. Though it is a GT mine has a slight yellow/green tint, just the way I like it. I was tempted to sell it for a new Cree or Seoul light but why fix what ain't broke?


----------



## jtice (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a few "Bump in the Night" lights.
Really, alot of the time, its the light I am EDCing at that time, since its the quickest to get to.
But if I want bigtime light outside, the BrightStar LightHawk is excellent.

But, if I hear a more, suspicious, "bump"
I go for a bit more, "power"





Glock 19 with Streamlight TRL-1









Robinson Arms XCR with Milky M375 

~John


----------



## BSCOTT1504 (Oct 1, 2007)

I keep my E2L/4 on the nightstand.


----------



## tatsuosan1964 (Oct 2, 2007)

SureFire L4 for the bump. GLOCK 22 with a Streamlight TLR-1 if it's more than just a bump.

http://


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Oct 2, 2007)

Either a 2D Mag, Osram 64623 on 13 2/3 nimh cells, 8 minute runtime.

Or a 6C Mag, Osram 64623, 4 Emoli cells, 16 minutes runtime. 

Runtime is short, but output is high. 

Lumens: TBH I dont know. 64623 is said to be 4400 bulb lumens on 13 cells. so thats around 2800 torch lumens. The 4 emolis are around the same voltage.

I'm not to fussed on the exact output, they light up everything, and thats good enough for me. Its a 100W lamp overdriven to about 150-160W lamp with a fresh pack.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 2, 2007)

Quickstrike said:


> Kind of on the same topic (bump in the night flashlight inquiry).
> 
> For ~$200, what would be my best option -- for ~40min-1hr runtime with maximum lumens?
> 
> ...


 
With regard to the M90X mentioned by Patriot36, here's a review...
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/wolf_m90x.htm

After considering getting either a Surefire M6 or 10x Dominator, I decided to get an r500 instead. It was a combination of reasons. Double the runtime of either Surefire model, better charger than the 10x, less expensive (I can spend that money buying _more_ lights! :twothumbs), and only a bit less output than either Surefire on high (400 lumens instead of 500. Sounds like a fair trade-off to me).

Here's a review for the r500...
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/gp_scorpion_r500.htm

But it wasn't just the very good review the light got. Three different CPFers who each own an r500 have told me they are very happy with this light. And not just in terms of brightness. I typically buy Surefire lights because of their overall quality. From what I've heard, the r500 definitely has that as well. (Perhaps not to the complete degree as a Surefire, but still a quality light). 

You can get one here, if you choose to get it.
http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2027

The Mag85 is indeed brighter than the r500 Scorpion. But I believe it takes a few seconds for a Mag85 to reach full output, once you hit the switch. The r500 gives you all of its lumens the _instant_ you hit the tailcap switch. Both will get the job done for checking your premises. You just have to decide if you want more output or instant output. 

As for insight, get the r500 from a reputable site. Lighthound falls into that class. Use the link provided above. But if you really want a Mag85, no need to search for a used one. You can get one here, at this site. (Borealis 1050 = Mag85).

http://www.blackbearflashlights.com/

Juan C. is a CPFer himself, with a good reputation. 

As for other lights, not sure which ones will meet _all_ of your requirements. Most likely some sort of HID. (Check out that sub-forum on CPF for more details). Only thing is, HIDs definitely take a few seconds to reach full output; once you hit the switch. Some CPFers have avoided HIDs for that reason.

Honestly, I think the r500 is the best overall value if you want instant, full brightness when you turn the light on. It also meets your other requirements. Spend the money you'll save on extra bulbs and an aftermarket holster for it. And you'll still have $$$ left over. I'm definitely looking forward to getting my r500 Scorpion.


----------



## CARNAL1 (Oct 2, 2007)

My Bump in the Night Light is a SureFire M2 with Z48 tailcap with a Malkoff M60 drop-in installed. And in my right hand would be my Smith & Wesson 44 Mag. Never mess with a Man's Family.

H.D.T. = Happy Dark Trails


----------



## cslinger (Oct 2, 2007)

> and in my right hand would be my Smith & Wesson 44 Mag.



Admit it you just want to say. "You have ask yourself did he fire 5 or 6 rounds, well in all the commotion I kinda lost track myself, so you have to ask yourself one question................"  I still think the funniest part of that famous line is "I gots ta know."

How do you like the Malkof drop in?

Chris


----------



## MikeLip (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm beginning to really like my Peak Glacier Bay! It's tiny - runs off a single CR123. It's HUGELY bright, especially considering it's size. It's as bright as my Novatac 85P and half the size. It easily reaches the back fence 150' away. There is no fiddling - crank the head down and it's on. It's so small it's always with me. Love it. Maybe when my Olight T20 with the Q5 in it shows up it will take over. But right now the Peak is my go-to light when things are kind of weird. For absolute throw I still reach for the UltraStinger, but it lives on the charger and isn't always handy. I rarely need that much throw anyway!


----------



## JasonC8301 (Oct 2, 2007)

Cellphone in one hand, Glock 19 with Surefire X200A in the other.


----------



## Glock40 (Oct 2, 2007)

Creed G2. Does not need to be 500 lumens when i got a Glock 23 in the other hand.


----------



## cslinger (Oct 2, 2007)

Lots of gunnies on this sight huh. Does my heart good. 

Yes I know there are there alot of folks who don't quite understand us gunnies and I understand and respect your belief's but count me among the gunnies.


----------



## Quinn_Inuit (Oct 2, 2007)

Sadly, no handguns here yet, so my combo is a Wolf Eyes 6ax w/Cree HO drop-in and a ninja (i.e., short) sword. We live in a townhouse, so if I want to see what's going on outside I just open an upstairs window and shine the light around. It's bright enough that I can see all the way to a building in all but about 40 degrees of the front and back 180 degree arcs.


----------



## cslinger (Oct 2, 2007)

Lots of gunnies on this sight huh. Does my heart good. 

Yes I know there are there alot of folks who don't quite understand us gunnies and I understand and respect your belief's but count me among the gunnies. 

If anybody wants to debate PM me as not to drive this thread astray.

On Topic....Is the Peak Glacier Bay a single output light or does it have low output?

Chris


----------



## MikeLip (Oct 3, 2007)

The Glacier Bay is single output only. And as long as we're on the subject, it does go nicely with my S&W model 27. Yeah, a wheelgun, but a fine one! And if 6 rounds of .357 doesn't do the job, it's big and heavy enough to make a few dents, unlike those weenie Glocks.


----------



## beavo451 (Oct 3, 2007)

SureFire M500


----------



## Gatsby (Oct 3, 2007)

MikeLip said:


> The Glacier Bay is single output only. And as long as we're on the subject, it does go nicely with my S&W model 27. Yeah, a wheelgun, but a fine one! And if 6 rounds of .357 doesn't do the job, it's big and heavy enough to make a few dents, unlike those weenie Glocks.


 
:laughing: Watch out, however, as Glock fans can be, how do I put this delicately, a bit sensitive about their choice of firearms...

Personally, Glocks don't fit my hand very well (maybe the 36 would, but I haven't had a chance to try one). I had a Steyr M9 that was a fantastic pistol ergonomically. I'm looking for something to augment the Mossberg 500 - less for defense and more because I miss target shooting. But I have pretty small hands so my choices in a lot of modern autos can be limited due to the prevalence of high capacity designs. I'm leaning old school these days and going back to a 1911 basic design...single stacks definitely work better for me.


----------



## MikeLip (Oct 3, 2007)

Gatsby said:


> :laughing: Watch out, however, as Glock fans can be, how do I put this delicately, a bit sensitive about their choice of firearms...
> 
> Personally, Glocks don't fit my hand very well (maybe the 36 would, but I haven't had a chance to try one). I had a Steyr M9 that was a fantastic pistol ergonomically. I'm looking for something to augment the Mossberg 500 - less for defense and more because I miss target shooting. But I have pretty small hands so my choices in a lot of modern autos can be limited due to the prevalence of high capacity designs. I'm leaning old school these days and going back to a 1911 basic design...single stacks definitely work better for me.



If I were to go auto again (I had a Glock 19 in fact, it was OK), it would be back to a 1911 type - cocked and locked is the way to go. In 40S&W. IHMO of course - everyone likes different things. But I'd still have that Glacier Bay in my pocket!


----------



## JasonC8301 (Oct 3, 2007)

Gatsby said:


> :laughing: Watch out, however, as Glock fans can be, how do I put this delicately, a bit sensitive about their choice of firearms...



LOL, I am a Glock fan but not a fanatic as in end all gun. I have one Glock, the 19 and managed to wreck the slide which Glock replaced in the time frame of 5-6 weeks. What did I use in place of it? Either my HK USP 9mm or Kimber Custom TLE II .45ACP. My next gun? 99.99999% sure it is going to be a Sigarms 229R Elite in .40SW just to round out my selection of 3 common calibers (9, 40, and 45.) Another .38 special. is on the way too but its ofr more of a recreational purpose...

The guys with the rifle's and carbine, oh boy I wish I could have the one I want but more of a liability in the tight perimeter of my house in relation to other houses.


----------



## CARNAL1 (Oct 3, 2007)

CSLINGER = Chris

As far as the P60 style drop-ins are concerned. No one makes a better drop-in than Gene Malkoff. The color rendition is excellent, the output is great. If you want to invest your hard earned money, a Malkoff drop-in is the way to go. I have 2 of them. One is in my Surefire M2, and the other is in my Surefire C2. As soon as they are available I will be buying more of Gene's products. 

H.D.T. = Happy Dark Trails


----------



## CompFreak247 (Oct 3, 2007)

X5 all the way (Then again, the X5 is my only flashlight over $10..) Still, it's a great little flashlight, with a beautiful flood beam and long battery life.


----------



## chevrofreak (Oct 4, 2007)

Gatsby said:


> No kidding Chevro - of course they say don't bring a knife to a gun fight, and don't bring a pistol to a rifle fight, so if you're going to be armed you might as well be armed at the top of the civilian pyramid!



I think the AK is probably the most universal home defense gun there is. Somewhat long range capability if you need to fend off a horde of charging zombies. High capacity with all different sizes of magazines and drums available. Fairly heavy hitting round. Short overall length for use in a building. Fairly low recoil. I think it's the best compromise to cover all bases.


----------



## tsl (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm thinking about getting a bump in the night light. I already have an A2 which handles most of my needs, but I'm thinking a 3 cell light with a nice bright output for duty both inside the house as well as outside might make a welcome addition.

Being partial to SF, I'm looking at the M3 and a search here has given positive feedback on the light. Question ... how well does this light do inside the house in terms of lighting up a room?

I have tried out the light at a local store and found it well-balanced and good fiting in the hand. I didn't like the C3. Another option would be a Z2 with the P61 lamp, but that's nearly half the lumens ... plus probably half the cost.


----------



## mulki (Oct 15, 2007)

Mag 3D upgraded with a Terralux TLE-6EX-B. Currently my brightest and biggest flashlight!


----------



## PPGMD (Oct 15, 2007)

Surefire X200 on my weapon, and my Surefire G2Z with a Gene Malkoff head. About to buy a Surefire X300 along with a pressure switch to replace the X200.


----------



## Secur1 (Oct 15, 2007)

I keep on my night stand a Mag 3C with a P4 drop in.
In the first drawer a retractable batton and a couple of big folder knifes.

If the bump is persistant then i get out my Boxer24w (once i get it up and running again)


----------



## Tempest UK (Oct 15, 2007)

SF M6 or M3T next to the bed, and a 6PL or A2 for smaller bumps


----------



## Crenshaw (Jul 11, 2008)

reported...

on the plus side....i never knew this thread existed!
Mine would be My surefire C3 with Strike Bezel and r2 drop in

Crenshaw


----------



## curlyfry562 (Jul 11, 2008)

Surefire M6 w/ HOLA and SF 6P w/ Malkoff M60


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 11, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> reported...
> 
> on the plus side....i never knew this thread existed!
> Mine would be My surefire C3 with Strike Bezel and r2 drop in
> ...


 
Hey Crenshaw, thanks for reporting the spammer who posted under Tempest UK's post; and for posting in my thread.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jul 11, 2008)

I always keep my 15mcp Thor near my bed or somewhere in my bedroom.


----------



## generic808 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mine was my M4 Devastator until 2 days ago when I received my new M6 :devil: I don't know though, I still like my M4 even though it's front heavy. I think the length has something to do with it? Should my Glock jam--which by the way it won't--I have the reach with my M4 :shrug:


----------



## Solscud007 (Jul 11, 2008)

M6 for me. and its a toss up between the gladius for the strobe or my P60L (6P or G2Z) they sort of rotate which ever i feel like bringing to the side table. but yeah I agree with everyone here about the M6. 

Im a little cautious about bringing an airsoft gun to the scenario as some one here mentioned. granted it has the look and you can **** it but push come to shove I think I would just rather blind/disorient the lurker and leave the scene. no need to get into confrontation. There are a lot of rules and laws about shooting people. jsut because they are robbing you, it could turn the other way. Like "did you have a means of escape?" if you shoot them they can sue you. its retarted I know but better safe than sorry.


----------



## woodrow (Jul 11, 2008)

A fenix T1. It is more than bright enough for inside work and for me, it works fine next to a pistol. Mine has also been utterly reliable. But I am sure their are eighty other lights I could be comfortable using as long as they were utterly glitch free.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Jul 11, 2008)

Currently M6 with Lumen Factory bulb and 3xLi-ions. Really like this set up.

-LT


----------



## lightsandknives (Jul 11, 2008)

Surefire 6P w/Malkoff M60F drop-in.


----------



## Desertrat (Jul 11, 2008)

Surefire G2Z LED or Streamlight Ultra Singer.


----------



## abarth_1200 (Jul 11, 2008)

romisen RC-N3 Q5 and a minimag with tle5 drop in whichever i find first usually the mag cus its lanyard


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jul 11, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> reported...]
> 
> What? :shrug:
> 
> OT mine would be a DBS,then panic..until I can load my welsh short bow 100lb with a broad head.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 11, 2008)

TITAN1833 said:


> Crenshaw said:
> 
> 
> > reported...
> ...


Crenshaw reported a spam post. His comment "reported" was made to inform other members that a report had already been made. In due course I read the report, then came here and deleted the spam post. 

I could also have edited out his "reported" comment, but to be honest I didn't think that would be necessary - I thought people would figure out easily enough what had happened.

Please see this thread for an explanation of how the reporting system works.


----------



## TKO (Jul 11, 2008)

On the nightstand is a Dereelight CL1H with a Malkoff M60F.


----------



## depusm12 (Jul 11, 2008)

My bump in the night lights are my SF Seouled L1 for low light, for a bright blinding outside light I grab my milkyspit X550 TigerLight FBOP aka " the Deputy" 550 lumens.


----------



## MarNav1 (Jul 11, 2008)

P1D-Q5 on a Leef body. Lumapower M1-T with the Seoul drop-in kit. It throws pretty well for a $19 add on. I liked it so much I ordered a second light w kit. Several other lights are handy as well but these are the best throwers of the bunch. Most for me are far too bright for night use, vision is destroyed which might not be a good thing. :naughty:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 11, 2008)

The L1, along with at least a half-dozen other lights, stands ready beside the bed. Next to the back door there's a AAP 2C 3 watt.

Geoff


----------



## JohnRussell (Jul 11, 2008)

When I need to check things out, my first grab is a Surefire A2 with the red led. Then it is either the Surefire M6 or the fenix T1, which tends to be on my wife's bedsie rater than mine. The T1 works very well, the M6 seems to intimidate anything tha bumps in the night.


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 11, 2008)

These are my 3 bump in the night lights that sit on the night stand....:thumbsup:

*1. SF Milky U2by2 - 500 lumen lights up the night real well *





*2. Z2 Combat light with SS crenelated strike bezel and BOG Cree Q5 Super Premium Drop-In - Just in case I need to redecorate a forehead* 




*3. 4D Mag with Terralux TLE-6EX and UCL lens - Makes for a good thumper*


----------



## bigfoot (Jul 12, 2008)

"Bump in the night" lights here... SF E1B or 6PL.


----------



## jabe1 (Jul 12, 2008)

5mm nichia coin light for the smaller bumps, 6P with an R2 drop-in for bigger ones--- they're not really big in the suburbs!


----------



## Shawn L (Jul 12, 2008)

I use my X300 on my XD40 for any bumps in the night. My 6PL w/ Malkoff M60 is on my night stand.


----------



## m3m4 (Jul 12, 2008)

Bump in the night = SF M4 w/ MN61


----------



## CLHC (Jul 12, 2008)

I live on the top most third floor right at the corner end of the apartment building. That's "perfect" for me! So there's no need for me to actually step outside and check the perimeter (backyard, front yard, side of the house, garage, etc.) for that "bump in the night." My situational scenario would be indoors where the LED does fine.

Right now there's three (3) flashlights within arm's reach besides my bed.

Maglite w/Malkoff Devices 2-D Drop-In LED
SureFire.M2 w/Malkoff Devices M60
SureFire.6Z w/Malkoff Devices M60F

Of course, there's the SF.X300 that's attached to the G19. . .:duh2:


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Jul 12, 2008)

Surefire C3 with P91, or DX R2 whichever is in it.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Jul 12, 2008)

X300 attached to a Springfield XD45 plus 3D Mag w/drop in.

One day I'll pull the trigger on a 618FA, I just wish they would have a LED replacement for it already! Or if Fenix would make a dedicated shotgun fore-end for the most popular shotgun of all time.

Edit: Al pointed in the right direction....the 618LF has been out long enough its already on Surefire's site!


----------



## Mercaptan (Jul 12, 2008)

Currently a Walther P-38 in 9mm (vintage, for the win) with a BOG Q5 equipped 6P with Leef Grip and Leef Clicky.

Hopefully in a week or so, it'll be either a CZ-97B, CZ-75B SP-01, FNP-45, USP45 or HK45.

We'll see how the next week turns out. I'm so indecisive. *sigh*


----------



## Elduke (Sep 22, 2008)

Currently my bump in the night light would be a Surefire G2 and eventually I will add a X300/618LFG for a pistol/Rem 870 Shotgun.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 22, 2008)

Just had to use it a few minutes ago....
My Surefire M6 with a triple P7 KT4 strike bezel head. I was awakened from my sleep from some loud noises outside....searched everywhere and still cant figure out what it is:thinking:
Anyway, hopped on CPF before going back to bed and saw this thread..


----------



## kurni (Sep 22, 2008)

I'll probably get my 7SSC FM 1.25 [email protected]; variable brightness, lots of flood, and solid body. I'd love to bring my SF C2 but the setup has FM34 and Z42, no hard edges at all as a blunt instrument. [email protected] 2D feels a bit long / heavy for me; can't get enough speed given the same momentum.


----------



## kurni (Sep 22, 2008)

DaFABRICATA said:


> My Surefire M6 with a triple P7 KT4 strike bezel head.



May I know more about your triple P7 M6 please?


----------



## aussiebob (Sep 22, 2008)

10mill cp spotty for scanning the yard and street for hoodlums.

G3+E0-9+17500's for inside the house, but i usually just turn the house lights on if i hear a noise, but its in my hand anyway.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 22, 2008)

kurni said:


> May I know more about your triple P7 M6 please?


 



Here ya go: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2561493#post2561493


----------



## kurni (Sep 22, 2008)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Here ya go: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2561493#post2561493



:thumbsup: Very nice, thanks


----------



## broadgage (Sep 22, 2008)

7D maglight, cant beat it as an impact weapon, and pretty good light output with standard alkaline cells and a 6 cell bulb.


----------



## ruger357 (Sep 22, 2008)

6P with a strike bezel and premium plus drop in module from Bug Out Gear. Keeps my SW1911 company.:naughty:


----------



## Tomcat! (Sep 22, 2008)

A 9P on 17500s and an LF E09 with an FM35 red filter. The filter is good for around the house if I've just got out of bed, and the raw beam is plenty bright enough for reaching out all over my small garden and the two either side.

Update:
Naw I've changed it now to a 9P bezel with a Fivemega lamp unit with VLOP reflector and CL1499 bulb powered by AW 18650s in a Fivemega 2x18650 body. Again it's bright enough to light up the back garden, but has the added bonus of being able to burn newspaper, melt a DVD, kill spiders stone dead, and blind not only the bad guys but the user too!


----------



## tx101 (Sep 22, 2008)

2D 3 x Cree Mag
Zebra H30
SF Z2 with a red filter (for checking on the baby  )


----------



## chuck4570 (Sep 22, 2008)

Surefire L1 (4 sq. sides), followed by a Surefire M3 Combat, Followed by S&W 625 in 45ACP.

Chuck


----------



## besafe2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Surefire 6P.


----------



## chewy78 (Sep 22, 2008)

Fenix l2d q5 on turbo with mossberg 500 persuader, backed up by a brand new Mag 6d with 240 lumen malkoff drop in.


----------



## SnWnMe (Sep 22, 2008)

The fireball from touching off a round in this provides good illumination.


----------



## Rossymeister (Sep 22, 2008)

My Bump In The Night Flashlight?

M6 Guardian w/MN21 w/6 Fresh SF123A Primaries


----------



## Chrontius (Sep 23, 2008)

In theory, I have a 6P + CombatRing + Malkoff M60 for bump-in-the-night duty.

Last time someone shrieked and I tumbled out of bed without my glasses, I had my ROP in my hand. (cockroach, turned out)

Edit: within reach and suitable is also a Surefire Z3 lego incandescent and an 8X awaiting a proper lamp, but it's still pretty damn bright on a P61.

ROP is the right size for a beatstick, but I've got a shortsword within arms' reach as well


----------



## Chrontius (Sep 23, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> SF L4 duct taped to the wick holder of my super soaker filled with WD-40:nana:
> 
> 
> seriously? an SF A2 and a 2" dia wooden dowel....more than once I heard a sound that makes me think of a person tearing a hole in the fence usually winds up to be a cat or an opossum that manages to dig into the junk laid out in the backward...usually prodding does the trick fairly well



Thank you for that - the homebrew flamethrower referene made me LOL surprisingly hard. :twothumbs


----------



## jumpstat (Sep 23, 2008)

Its this one.....






SF M6R-85, M6 + WA1185 + 3xP17670.....


----------



## MacTech (Sep 23, 2008)

My latest BITN combo is my Novatac 120P+Glock 21 with Gold Dot 200 grain .45 ACP +P cartridges combo, I plan to add a tac-light and a guiderod laser to the 21 as well

Thank Og I haven't had to deal with any BITN issues, however, two weeks ago, our neighbors down the road *did* get burgled, mid-afternoon (around 3 PM), so I'm taking no chances here


----------



## LightWalker (Sep 23, 2008)

ugrey said:


> SureFire M6 backed up by a SF 12P (9P+extender+Digilight 12V LA). I also have a 1 Million CP spotlight at the front and back doors, and I keep a SF Z3 with a P91 in a cargo pocket at night. My city was just named #1 for murders and several other violent crimes in America. Did I mention I live on a dead end street that attracts riff raff? I don't think the wild west was this bad.
> 
> 
> P.S. For those of you considering buying a brighter light for "bumps in the night", DO IT, before you need it. When you need it, it is too late. Trust me, for a few minutes each year my SF M6 seems real cheap. At the moment you need it, you would not trade your M6 for a gold bar. Don't end up thinking "Gee, I'm shining my 6P's 60 lumen beam right in that bad guys face and he is hardly even flinching". I dont trust any light under 200 lumens now and if I can get to a light with 500 lumens, I do. 100 lumens is good, 200 lumens is better and 500 still may not be enough. You also better understand that shining a bright light in some ones face is an agressive act on your part. You better have a darn good reason to do it, and be ready (appropriate hardware and a plan B and C) for the aggression to escalate. That is the sermon for today.


 
Amen!


----------



## chaoss (Sep 23, 2008)

E1B for unwelcome sounds backed up with a G19 .


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Sep 23, 2008)

My Mag60 got a FM ThrowMaster upgrade; big improvement.

-LT


----------



## tbhracing (Mar 9, 2009)

Upstairs- Streamlight Strion, recharge.

Downstairs- Streamlight SL-20, rechrage. (over 12 years old)


----------



## Benson (Mar 9, 2009)

Currently, I'd probably use my Akoray 14500 Q5, as it's the brightest of the three lights that's usually in arm's reach at night, and using it, retrieve my 4D MagP7 from the living room if possible.

Of course, since the front door and front windows that (for the few _really_ serious bumps) would have BGs coming through them are in the living room, this might not work out so well. Funny how I didn't really think about this before...

For the future, I just might start keeping the Mag in my bedroom instead, but either my WA1185 hotwire project (in construction) or my new Mag61 (should arrive tomorrow) may become my top pick for this, too. Have to see how they work out, and (for my homebrew especially) how confident I wind up being in that I'll get some big, bright light when I hit the switch.


----------



## kz1000s1 (Mar 9, 2009)

It was 200 lumen Surefire M2/P91/RCR123 and a Novatac 85P with press for high, ultra low and tactical strobe settings for backup. Now that it's proving it's reliability, my Mag 2c/Seoul P7/D2flex is moving into the lineup. Nothing like 700+ lumens to both light up the whole room AND blind someone. Plus the flexibility to look around the house with it set on low if there's nothing there.


----------



## kz1000s1 (Mar 9, 2009)

SnWnMe said:


> The fireball from touching off a round in this provides good illumination.



True, but the runtime is rather limited.:duck:


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 9, 2009)

My baybay the


*LiteFlux LF3XT!*




Holla


----------



## Illum (Mar 9, 2009)

Chrontius said:


> Thank you for that - the homebrew flamethrower referene made me LOL surprisingly hard. :twothumbs



this idea isn't new
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yFU...ayList&p=C889140F6E0BFB80&playnext=1&index=57

but it proved very short lived as it eats through the rubber material in the pump faster than gasoline on o-rings


----------



## oronocova (Mar 9, 2009)

By the bed:


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice Picture


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm going to be augmenting my SF L1 with a Mag85, question for folks here though: Has anyone actually had any reliability issues (instaflash, poor connections, etc) with using their Mag85 for actual bumps-in-the-night (assuming a good battery holder)? I'm an incan noob (used to SF LED's) so I don't have any experience yet with overdriven bulbs. I know I could always go to 8 cells instead of 9 for theoretically increased reliability, but wasn't sure if it was worth the lumen loss for these rather stimulating situations.

Thanks,
K


----------



## Illum (Mar 10, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> I'm going to be augmenting my SF L1 with a Mag85, question for folks here though: Has anyone actually had any reliability issues (instaflash, poor connections, etc) with using their Mag85 for actual bumps-in-the-night (assuming a good battery holder)? I'm an incan noob (used to SF LED's) so I don't have any experience yet with overdriven bulbs. I know I could always go to 8 cells instead of 9 for theoretically increased reliability, but wasn't sure if it was worth the lumen loss for these rather stimulating situations.
> 
> Thanks,
> K



Known Mag85 issues I've experienced


lamp fell out the holder and sitting on the window after going through the reflector
Switch failure
Battery adapter failure
tailcap spring failure
I have never experienced


1185 instaflash
eneloop failure

Known M6-1185 Issues


Required triple clicking
Dim light [we're talking minimag level]
No light [unresolved, but usually works after taking everything apart and put it back together

Just for security
M6-1185 locked out under the pillow
Mag85 on bed post
Mag85 under bed
ROP on the desk

if Murphy really want to frustrate me and fail all 4 lights, theres a 3 pack of spiked phosphor flares in the cupboard beside my ka-bar


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 11, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> I'm going to be augmenting my SF L1 with a Mag85, question for folks here though: Has anyone actually had any reliability issues (instaflash, poor connections, etc) with using their Mag85 for actual bumps-in-the-night (assuming a good battery holder)? I'm an incan noob (used to SF LED's) so I don't have any experience yet with overdriven bulbs. I know I could always go to 8 cells instead of 9 for theoretically increased reliability, but wasn't sure if it was worth the lumen loss for these rather stimulating situations.
> 
> Thanks,
> K


 
For a Bump In The Night scenario, a stock light is a better option. A light with several aftermaket parts is more prone to failure than one that is stock, from the factory.


----------



## hyperloop (Mar 11, 2009)

If its a stock light, then im sticking with my Jet III Pro ST on max


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 11, 2009)

Any of my lights with assault bezels, like Solarforce L2 or E2DL, so that I can bump right back.


----------



## NonSenCe (Mar 11, 2009)

last night.. bump! 

woke me up.. 

i picked up mag 2d terralux to weak hand and tucked sog flash into waistband and ballpeen hammer to other hand.. 

checked the led dispenser that its where its supposed to be..

went to investigate.. nothing inside.. nothing outside.. 

then listened outside and heard people cussing in the street.. 

hmm.. whats going on.. dressed up and went out to check.. 

yeah there had been a carcrash and the drivers were there talking to eachother while calling towtruck. 

they didnt see me sneaking near my fence and didnt need help so i just turned around and wandered back to bed.. and fell right asleep. 

now i just wonder why i was so jumpy.. maybe saw a bad dream b4 it and thought instantly of worst case scenario.

and yea.. maglite stayed OFF.. dark adjusted eyes and all that.


----------



## ferretray (Mar 11, 2009)

I keep a SF 6P w/Malkoff M60 and a Colt Commander on the nightstand.


----------



## 276 (Mar 12, 2009)

Inova Inforce &..


----------



## brucec (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a 6P/M60L by the front door, but that is really for fire escape purposes. Nothing really goes bump in the night in my main apartment. I'm on the top floor, my apartment only has one door and it's made of metal, there is no external fire escape stairwell, the elevator is RFID sensor accessed, and my door lock is electronic (no key hole). Not saying it's impossible, but I have never had a bump in the night incident here.

However, I used to live in Colorado, in a place that was not as secure. At that time, I kept a Z2 in my bedside table, but again mainly for fire or general use. I also had a Glock17, but that was kept in a range bag and unloaded, and I also a katana and kali sticks somewhere else in the apartment. I think if I lived in a standalone house with yard, I might be more worried about security systems and flood lights, but I have never been a fan of keeping loaded weapons in the house anyway.


----------



## TKC (Mar 12, 2009)

*I have a couple noise checking lights; a Pelican 7060, McGizmo Haiku, and S27.*


----------



## tbhracing (Mar 12, 2009)

TKC said:


> *I have a couple noise checking lights; a Pelican 7060, McGizmo Haiku, and S27.*


 

Just curious- How do you like the 7060?

Thanks.


----------

